# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongos en excremento de jabalí.

## frfmfrfm

Un saludo a todos, os presento una curiosidad que encontré en uno de mis recorridos por la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, el sustrato es un poco raro pero no en estos paraje.
Son unos hongo que habían nacido y otros naciendo en unos excremento de jabalí.
Bueno, aquí están las fotos.








Para finaliza creo que puede ser Coprophila Psilocybe.
Un saludo y espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Hola a todos, me he tenido que registrar con otro nombre porque no me dejaba responder con mi registro anterior. Una vez dicho esto, decirte que partiendo de la base que soy aficionado a la setas comestibles, y por supuesto a las tóxicas que puedan confundirse, te comento que el nombre de la seta sea posiblemente al revés, es decir Psilocybe coprophila, y que en los nombres científicos el género se escribe con mayúsculas y el especifico en minúsculas. Intentaré subir unas fotos que tengo para distinguir algunas fáciles. Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañero, seguro que llevas razón, pero me ha sido bastante difícil identificarla con que esté de acuerdo con el nombre me doy por contento.
Siempre me llama la atención cosas que normalmente a otras personas no, este es el caso de estas fotos que cuando las hice quedaron extrañado. 
Me alegra que te hayas registrado, nos hacia falta un compañero como tu.
Espero tus fotos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué curioso, oye. No había visto nunca setas en una mi**da  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

